# Hab door internal opening mechanism broken.



## timotei (May 4, 2007)

I think (from looking at previous posts) that this is quite common. For a few weeks we have had problems opening the hab. door from inside, and today it finally gave up the ghost entirely, and is now just "hanging freely".

I'm booked into Travelworld next week to have this and some other warranty work carried out, but cananyone who has had similar problems tell me whether the repair / replacement has been effective, or are you still having similar problems?

Thanks,

Timotei


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Timotei, my hab door inner handle was broken in a similar way to yours.

The van is in for repair of the handle and a couple of other faults this week. I heard a rumour from another posting on MHF that the handle has been modified to prevent this happening again, I hope it's true. :roll:


----------



## baldybazza (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Timotei,

We had the same problem with the door on our Autotrail while we were in France. The only way to exit was to slide the door window down and open the door using the exterior handle much to the bemusement of our French neighbours! 
The handle was repaired on our return and at first the door was a bit stiff to open but it seems to be easing up now so we're keeping our fingers crossed that all is well - time will tell.
Good luck

Barrie


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

As above re the door handle. But when Spinney fixed it they said it was caused by the door slipping down on the little grub screw thingies, (highly technical engineering term!) on the hinges, because the door was too heavy for them.. This was the second time they'd had a go at fixing it, so they added a rivet to the door hinges, in the middle of the grub screws. Since then the door has been operating exactly as it should, with no tension on the handle. Try suggesting this fix to your dealer.


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

My Apache is having a slightly different problem - the hab door doesn't always open from the outside. Sometimes unlocking the cab doors fixes it but other times I have to climb in through the cab. I haven't worked out a pattern for it and it's beginning to be irritating. It always opens from inside-----so far.

Viv


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I have also had problems in the past.

Have been back to the dealers a couple of times re this and its been adjusted ( or something). But since having something done to the habitation door last year seem not to have had any further problems.

My handle inside just got stiffer and stiffer to the point I thought it was going to break.

Once when the handle/latch wouldn't push in to lock from inside, I went outside and tried turning the key, this seemed to free things up and worked ok after that.

We rely on this door to go in and out as we keep cab doors locked and deadlocked whilst away touring.


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*hab door latches (inside and outside)*

Inside - we were at the A/T factory rally this year, and the on-site engineers were going from 'van to 'van, just fixing internale door latches. They said it was a common problem, but the fix they were doing would be a permanent cure. They did seem to be doing something to the hinges, not just to the latches.

Outside - our 06 A/T had this problem just after purchase. The central locking sometimes locked all 3 doors, but other time sthe hab door lock went down, then jumped back up - remaining unlocked. The door has 2 hook-type latches, and the top one was loose. It needed a fair bit of dismantling to fix it, but it's been OK for 3 years since.


----------



## dickydutch (Feb 27, 2009)

litcher said:


> My Apache is having a slightly different problem - the hab door doesn't always open from the outside. Sometimes unlocking the cab doors fixes it but other times I have to climb in through the cab. I haven't worked out a pattern for it and it's beginning to be irritating. It always opens from inside-----so far.
> 
> Viv


Hi,

I have recently experienced this on my van and it is becoming more frequent.

When using the central locking the door now fails to open. Also when i use the key to unlock the door it also does not open. Placing slight pressure on the outside handle and then using the key works every time. There is some small freeplay on the outside handle and when this is taken up (by applying pressure to the outside handle) the mech works OK. Give this a go.

Cheers


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks dickydutch, I've gone out and tried this several times but no joy. I think the problem may be only after using central locking but as it doesn't happen every time I can't be sure yet.

Viv


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

My habitation door handles and latches were getting very stiff, near to the breaking point, so I sprayed half a can of WD40 down and up from all the handle and latch points used a lot it was dripping from the bottom of the door, no more problems.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Luckily our van is a 2005 model 700SE but were just back from France with our friends who have a 2008 700 SE..
Their door catch started to get stiff then suddenly failed, unable to open door from inside, Fridge catch broke and the wind up roof vent failed !!!

Glad I stuck with an old one...  

Seem's a very common problem..


----------



## 96281 (Sep 13, 2005)

Timotei

Just read your post. May be a bit late for a reply.

Bought our Apache 634u this year, handle got steadily more stiff until I gave it 'extra encouragement' and broke it completely. My husband was less than pleased! I got the 'I told you not to force it!' ' Well you've done it now!' type of comments.

Was I relieved when I found out it was a recognised fault and could be repaired under warranty. We did have to wait for the part to be delivered and have it done locally. We just opened window to use outside handle in meantime, bit of a nuisance but at least there is a window.

Anyway the new handle is much easier than the original ever was, feels like a dream to use.

Jane


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I have had another door handle snap, does anyone know if they have made a better and stronger handle ??


Peter.


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

bump


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have the same problem as Viv (litcher)
Press on the door and it may open.
2005 cheyenne with not a lot of use at all.
Darned anoying when it fails to open completely.
Dont the designers of these things use them.


Does anyone know of a do it at home remedy before I take the inside panel off the door and end up going to Newark
120 miles to mend a handle seems too much before labour.


dave p


----------



## mickyloo (May 1, 2005)

Ours went one week into an eight week trip so we were not impressed but then the Autrotrail door has failed to impress us since new being clunky, failing to stay open in wind and difficult to open or fully close at any time .... and as for that bin?

DTPCHEMICALS said <Dont the designers of these things use them.> well according to my wife he answer is NO. I mean, what use is a bin that is foot height?

Anyway we spoke to our Dealer and he mentioned it is a known fault and will be fixed under warranty. That's fine but like a lot of people we are 90 miles from a Dealer so you don't just pop in to get things like this fixed so we will suffer it until the habitation service in two months time. During the fair weather Spain/France trip it was not too much hassle to slide down the window to open the door but we have a couple of trips plnned over the next few weeks and am expecting a soggy arm when it rains.


----------

